# Swimming Jigs



## RAPALA (Sep 15, 2008)

I have used these Swimming Jigs for about 4 years and catch walleye with them.Here are some new colors I call them Bloodspatter.What do you think?Do you think they will catch fish or not,I like to see what every body thinks before I paint anymore.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 15, 2008)

they look good but i couldnt tell you there is no walleye here


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2008)

I think they look awesome! =D> 


But no Walleye here either


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2008)

We have Walleye but i suck at catching them!

Looks awesome


----------



## ben2go (Sep 15, 2008)

They look great but no walleye here.(echo,echo,echo)How would they do for large/small mouth bass,crappie,and blue gill?I can't tell how big the hook is.I've caught bass on a polished brass spoon with a double leg trailer that was shaped like those.


----------



## RAPALA (Sep 15, 2008)

I have caught large & small mouth on these jigs.The jig come in 3 sizes 3/8 oz. with a 2/0 hook,1/4 oz. 1/0 hook,1/8oz. no.4 hook.I have poured all these sizes in all these colors.I am going to try the 1/8oz. on crappie this spring.






1/4oz.




3/8 oz.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 15, 2008)

I recognze that style of swimming jig from Norris Lake yeers ago - they were pretty popular for trolling. The smaller ones look real interesting too. Do you cast, troll or jig them? (or all three)?


----------



## ben2go (Sep 15, 2008)

Those are some real nice looking baits.


----------



## RAPALA (Sep 15, 2008)

I cast and jig them.I use round heads with feathers but these fall slower,and have more action.No one around here fish with them that i no of.I believe that a fish gets like anything else.after you see the same jig over and over again they queit bitting.I try to use some thing different.And most of the time it works.Like at one lake I fish when walleye are there most will use orange head & orange feathers.Thats all they will use.


----------

